# Working for a UK company in the US



## eagletons (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi, I am working for a UK exporter travelling and making connections with US companies and managing stock. My employers would like me to be based in the US to continue my work for them full time. I am a British citizen and the company I work for is a fairly small family run business registered in the UK. What are my options for obtaining an appropriate visa?

Alternatively, the company I work for is considering opening an office in the US and emplying me via the US office. In order to do this, would the company have to register as a separate US entity?

What are our easiest and fastest options?

Many thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

eagletons said:


> Hi, I am working for a UK exporter travelling and making connections with US companies and managing stock. My employers would like me to be based in the US to continue my work for them full time. I am a British citizen and the company I work for is a fairly small family run business registered in the UK. What are my options for obtaining an appropriate visa?
> 
> Alternatively, the company I work for is considering opening an office in the US and emplying me via the US office. In order to do this, would the company have to register as a separate US entity?
> 
> ...


Open a US office and transfer yourself over on an L1. 

It's not generally a DIY job. AILA's Immigration Lawyer Search


----------

